# Wedding release white homers- where to get quality birds



## dovie (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello ! I have just joined and am thinking about gettting some young white homers and possibly start a small wedding release business. I am in Maryland. I see quite a difference in pricing of white homers. I would prefer to start with good quality birds that will return home easily. So.... the big question- where do I get them? Should I start with babies or buy breeders and let them raise babies? What would I do with the breeders then as I guess they would be too old to acclimate to a 'new' ,so to speak, home with me and not return if released here. Also, any particular books that might help with this project? I do have other birds- chickens, turkeys, ducks, geese and peafowl. I have no experience with pigeons though. Thanks bunches!!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hi there and welcome, I just got my birds this year and bought 30 squeakers, which means just weaned and eating on their own..under 45 days old is best. I do like my birds and I got mine from a guy in maryland his name is John teireny, he has a white release bizz and races birds too. he may not be breeding right now because he breeds in the end of the year or in spring, but you will have to talk to him...his # is 240-299-5478. Now to start with breeders is an option but it will take you longer to get started and you will have prioners(the Breeders) that you can never use to release, but if on a budget and have time that is a good way to go...if you are going to train birds to your loft it takes the same time as if you trained 6 birds as it would 40...so that is why I bought 30 to just train all at one time and get it started. the birds need good loft with plenty of room so I woud get that setteld first before you decide on the birds. there is a book called WHITE PIGEON the color of money. it is a small paper book that is sold at some pigeon supply sites online, it is a good place to start. also get a book on pigeon keeping and health care as this book just breezes over that part.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

There are several factors to take into account when setting up a 'dove' business. The key one is the quality of your birds - if you don't have good quality, you soon won't have any birds.

There are many people claiming to be selling quality whites. In my experience, about 80% of them aren't worth even phoning. Anyone who is selling birds that 1. are not banded, and 2, are more than 5 weeks of age, is out only to make a buck.

Birds that aren't banded are more than likely largely inbred. Without ID bands, the breeder has no idea what bird is related to what - nor does he care. Birds over 5 weeks of age, not matter WHAT the breeder tells you, is of high risk for loss when you start letting them out to fly. Some breeders will tell you "oh yeah, just keep them inside for a couple of months, they'll be fine". NO THEY WILL NOT. In a couple of months, you'll let them out - and likely never see them again.

Cheap birds are just that - cheap. Don't waste your money on them. Breeders who have birds available year round are again just after the money. Healthy babies are raised early in the year. Breeding pairs that have been raising round after round of babies are tired, and not well able to raise healthy babies later in the year. Weather is a factor too - hot damp weather = more illness.

Your best bet (in our experience) is to wait until January or February, and get young birds then. Some of the better breeders take orders, and only raise as many babies as they need to fill those orders - so start looking now for someone who can sell you birds right after Xmas.

Babies you get then can be trained in time for the 2009 season. We personally don't usually raise babies until March/April - and by the end of July, those babies are ready to start flying on the 'team'. (personal choice for the later hatching time).

Oh - and ask many many questions of the people you contact to get birds. See if they are doing releases themselves. Ask how far out they take their birds (if they say never more than 30 miles - look elsewhere. I do releases out to 80 miles, but have sent whites out to 300 miles for races). Find out if they know the background of their breeding birds, and if they have references from people who have bought birds from them.


----------



## dovie (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies! : )
I am learning all sorts of new terms. I wondered what squeakers were !!!
I will pick up the book that you mentioned- sounds like a good start. I did call John and he will have babies ready to go in Feb.
I found out what prisoners are 
I am trying to figure out if I want to start small and make sure I like this before investing a fair bit and being compelled to continue something that might not be a good fit- still thinking this all out. I read about pigeon lung disease. That sounds scary!!!!!!
Spirit Wings, have you actually started your business yet or are you still training?
White Wings, are the bands something that breeders do to keep track of their own birds or the lines of breeding they follow? Thanks again !


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Maybe if you are not sure, it might be a good idea to just start keeping a few pigeons as pets to see whether their needs fit into your schedule and ability to meet those needs. I have an aviary of about 35 birds and it takes more time and money...(my bird vet bills exceed $1,000.00 a year..sometimes more..not to mention feed, grit, meds, supplements, etc.) than some people would guess in order to keep the loft clean and the birds healthy and happy...longer than it takes to care for the ducks or chickens. It would be too bad to buy 20 or 30 squeekers and then find out in a few months or a year, after you have invested in them and in all of the release equioment and expenses, that you just don't have the time, money or inclination to do the release business...I also wonder how may release businesses that sound like great ways to make money, fail in the first year. For every success story, I'd guess there are many more that just could not make ends meet....and I always worry where that leaves the birds. Not to discourage you...but to ENcourage you to do your homework, which it looks like you are doing, and maybe get a few birds on a "trial basis" first...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

dovie said:


> Thanks for all the replies! : )
> * I found out what prisoners are *


Don't worry, "prisoners" sounds like the birds are jailed or something.  Any bird that doesn't fly free is a prisoner. Most of them do live in nice, large aviaries with plenty of flight room. There are many reasons why a pigeon owner wouldn't let their pigeons fly; the bird is disabled, a former racer, a former flier from someone else's loft, a breed that are not great fliers, hawk problems, etc.  I hope you find some great starters and enjoy them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

kippermom said:


> Maybe if you are not sure, it might be a good idea to just start keeping a few pigeons as pets to see whether their needs fit into your schedule and ability to meet those needs. I have an aviary of about 35 birds and it takes more time and money...(my bird vet bills exceed $1,000.00 a year..sometimes more..not to mention feed, grit, meds, supplements, etc.) than some people would guess in order to keep the loft clean and the birds healthy and happy...longer than it takes to care for the ducks or chickens. It would be too bad to buy 20 or 30 squeekers and then find out in a few months or a year, after you have invested in them and in all of the release equioment and expenses, that you just don't have the time, money or inclination to do the release business...I also wonder how may release businesses that sound like great ways to make money, fail in the first year. For every success story, I'd guess there are many more that just could not make ends meet....and I always worry where that leaves the birds. Not to discourage you...but to ENcourage you to do your homework, which it looks like you are doing, and maybe get a few birds on a "trial basis" first...


dovie, this is a good point. I think this bizz is done mostly on the side by fanciers or racer persons that already have pigeons, so they are pigeon lovers already that house and keep them and just do this for some feed money. but yes there are the bigger outfits doing well in this, but I bet they started as hobbiest in pigeons before hand. If you keep other birds....the pigeon will become your fave. I can almost bet....thats what happend to me.


----------



## dovie (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes, that is a great point. I may try to get a pair, see how it goes, and decide from there.: )
I really love my poultry- geese in particular -since they are so gregarious. One in particular pulls on my pant legs when she is hungry to get my attention.

I have never dealt with this size bird before, and just don't want to make a costly [ to me and them] mistake. So new question- who might I get a quality breeding pair form. I know John says he only sells babies. 
Thanks ! dovie


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

kippermom said:


> Maybe if you are not sure, it might be a good idea to just start keeping a few pigeons as pets to see whether their needs fit into your schedule and ability to meet those needs. I have an aviary of about 35 birds and it takes more time and money...(my bird vet bills exceed $1,000.00 a year..sometimes more..not to mention feed, grit, meds, supplements, etc.) than some people would guess in order to keep the loft clean and the birds healthy and happy...longer than it takes to care for the ducks or chickens. It would be too bad to buy 20 or 30 squeekers and then find out in a few months or a year, after you have invested in them and in all of the release equioment and expenses, that you just don't have the time, money or inclination to do the release business...I also wonder how may release businesses that sound like great ways to make money, fail in the first year. For every success story, I'd guess there are many more that just could not make ends meet....and I always worry where that leaves the birds. Not to discourage you...but to ENcourage you to do your homework, which it looks like you are doing, and maybe get a few birds on a "trial basis" first...


Do you just take care off sick birds or what .Over a 1000, dollars a year for vet bills


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

dovie said:


> Yes, that is a great point. I may try to get a pair, see how it goes, and decide from there.: )


I also got into pigeons dreaming of a white bird release company. I did just as you're thinking of doing. I bought 4 white homers to keep as pets. They weren't very tame to begin with and though they won't eat out of my hand or anything, they are excited to see me coming. The one especially is my buddy. He starts flapping his wings when he sees me coming. He will flap and hop sideways at me. It's so cute. I am REALLY attached and it's only been 4 weeks at the most. I too grew up with all the birds you say you have.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dovie said:


> Yes, that is a great point. I may try to get a pair, see how it goes, and decide from there.: )
> I really love my poultry- geese in particular -since they are so gregarious. One in particular pulls on my pant legs when she is hungry to get my attention.
> 
> I have never dealt with this size bird before, and just don't want to make a costly [ to me and them] mistake. So new question- who might I get a quality breeding pair form. I know John says he only sells babies.
> Thanks ! dovie


well most don't want to sell their best pairs...but you could buy a male and female from great pairs and let them be a pair....talk to whitewingsca see if she has any that could be shipped to you or someone she recommends.


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

Hi Dovie, I agree with the others. You should start out with a few birds to see if you really enjoy them and have the time and money it takes to train and give them good care.. I have a release business that I started 3 years ago. My area is only 50 miles, but not because of the quality of my birds, but because of the cost of gas these days! I bought good banded young birds and so far they have done very well for me.
I do this part time and don't even really make enough to cover the cost of the birds, but as previously said, I do it to get some extra money to care for the birds. I would keep then birds even if they didn't contribute to the cost of their care. I just love having them!


----------



## dovie (Oct 1, 2008)

Well thanks ! I do believe that is what I will do. I am trying to figure out if I should just get maybe 4 squeakers- btw- I love that description !!!!!!! in the spring. They would not need to be prisoners and I could see how it all goes. I will need time to make housing anyway for them.
NitaS, how do you do this PT? That would be what I would also need to do. Do you only do certain days,or turn people away?


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Dovie, if you are really wanting a 'dove' business - jump in with both feet! LOL If you're still thinking about it - then yes, consider getting just a small number of birds as 'pets'. Remember though, that they are a long-term commitment. We have birds that are 10 years old and more. The older birds are really 'pets' - as we don't use them as breeders or as flyers. 

Properly banded birds have individual band numbers that identify both the year of hatching, and a unique number to identify the bird. In our case, we purchase personalized band - they have the year, the number, and our website on it, so if a bird gets lost, it can easily be traced back to us.

Don't expect to make a fortune on dove releases at first. The first year or two is a learning experience, for certain. If you start out with good birds, you'll do fine - if you have bad birds, then you'll almost be restarting every year.

Decide how busy you want to be. I know companies that do 60+ releases a month (between funerals and weddngs). Others do it part time, and release maybe 30 times a year. Of course, the more releases you do, the more birds you need.

By the way - check with your city ordinances to be sure you can even have pigeons - I know people who got birds, then found out they can't keep them - and another who got them, then found out that there was a limit to the number of birds that could be kept.

As for someone suggesting that I sell you birds .. much as I'd love to (we're actually shutting down the business to move across the country), it's expensive, since I'm in Canada.  The vet costs alone would run around $300.

Who is this John that you're getting birds from? I know a John who is in the business


----------



## dovie (Oct 1, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> hi there and welcome, I just got my birds this year and bought 30 squeakers, which means just weaned and eating on their own..under 45 days old is best. I do like my birds and I got mine from a guy in maryland his name is John teireny, he has a white release bizz and races birds too. he may not be breeding right now because he breeds in the end of the year or in spring, but you will have to talk to him...his # is 240-299-5478. QUOTE]
> This is the "John" I referred to in Maryland. Spirit Wings got birds from him early this year.


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

WhiteWingsCa said:


> year.
> 
> As for someone suggesting that I sell you birds .. much as I'd love to (we're actually shutting down the business to move across the country), it's expensive, since I'm in Canada.  The vet costs alone would run around $300.


Oh my, That sounds really hard to do.
Will you take your birds? I guess you would need to start again.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

WhiteWingsCa said:


> Dovie, if you are really wanting a 'dove' business - jump in with both feet! LOL If you're still thinking about it - then yes, consider getting just a small number of birds as 'pets'. Remember though, that they are a long-term commitment. We have birds that are 10 years old and more. The older birds are really 'pets' - as we don't use them as breeders or as flyers.
> 
> Properly banded birds have individual band numbers that identify both the year of hatching, and a unique number to identify the bird. In our case, we purchase personalized band - they have the year, the number, and our website on it, so if a bird gets lost, it can easily be traced back to us.
> 
> ...


John is southern doves for love...Im the "someone",as that was my post up there. thought you were in CA- california usa, did'nt know. Are you moving all your birds too?


----------



## dovie (Oct 1, 2008)

How about you Spirit Wings- how busy are you with the bird releases?
What type of banding does John do?
Thanks dovie


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

I have a regular full-time job, so I'm kind of limited to what I can do. I haven't expanded into funeral releases yet, mainly because of the last minute nature of it, but I'm planning on promoting it next year. I've only been doing weddings, memorials and a parade or two. (Freebies) I get 6 weeks of vacation a year and this year had kids getting married and a death in the family, so I used up most of my vacation. Next year I'll be able to take vacation time to do funeral releases.


----------



## dovie (Oct 1, 2008)

What amount of time is necessary for a wedding for instance? Are the birds released at the beginning of the reception? at the church? Do you leave as soon as they are released to make sure they get home okay? I don't have a good feel for this yet.
Thanks, dovie


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

Depends on how far you want to travel. It's really the choice of the bride and groom. I've had them released during the service, after the service and at the beginning of the reception. I leave as soon as I'm able to collect the basket, table, etc. without getting in the middle of things. If I have a display-only for a number of hours at the reception, I'll hang around in the background. I won't let my birds there unattended. I have a dove-display that serves as a gift-card holder and allow 3 hours for a display-only.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

i started out wanting to do a small time dove release to hopefully pay at least for the feed and care of my birds but found out the hard way that not all white birds are created equal and lost alot at first and it was heart breaking to say the least I became so attached to my birds that I couldnt bare to lose anymore to just the basic training to the loft flying which isnt all that many anymore other then to hawks for me which is also heart breaking ... So my 2 cents to you would be to get the best birds possible that you can and you will be repaid 10 fold in the end with birds that will return to your loft over and over again ,quality of homing skills is a must if you wish to stay in this business if you rather not deal with so many losses .. all the birds are beautiful but they are not created equal and if I had to do it over again I would go with quality squeakers with referances so then you wouldnt have to deal with any prisoners ..I love my birds but I hate anything to do with losses of any kind as I miss any bird that I lose and I notice every single one that does not return  its a bummer....


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I think to that white birds should be trained just as race bird get there training. 1 Train the birds to trap readly. 2 train the birds to exersise readly. 3 train the birds to feeding. 4 Never fly the birds after they have been fed. 5 road train the birds out in the 4 directional training Because you never know where your release may be . Find your local and near churches cemetarys and such Use some of them for release points. Far as hawks Know your area as to when hawk season is . Trained birds will be less often hit by hawks, Because they fly and trap well do not sit there loft. They also notice the hawk faster and react. Even trained birds will at times be hit though. In the sky they have a better chance. Land and trap they have a better chance. Land and sit they get hit and are easy prey. The best birds not trained well get lost. get hit by hawks. and such. Using say a 50 mile circle in the 4 direction setsup a decent release area. Make that 50 air miles. So may very well be 75 driving miles. Release times should allways be at a time the birds can get home befor dark. 50 miles try to give at least 2 to 3 hours Just as a fail safe Birds should be home faster But a fail safe time is needed. The short the distance you can give down to 1 hour befor dark. BAND all your birds. You need somekind of a way to keep good breeding records. a loft inventory. a release inventory Band give you this . Young birds should be loft flying well and ranging befor any road training is done.. Say around 100 days old Then do not rush them train them in steps. Say 1 to 2 miles north then east then south and west working the circle. Then increase to 3 and five. Then 10, 2 times up to 15 miles 2 times Then a 25. They aready for the short releases. Then as you get a release contract Adjust you release to the release point in advance If say its 50 miles You want to take them 1 day the ten agin next day the 25 next the fifty. This would keep your birds from getting lost . If a short notice contract arrives At the fifty mile You can do a 25 To get them redy. The best race birds having to work different directions Get lost if not trained. Going the circle of the 4 directions gets the birds to be thinking birds that get home. You should train the circle at least a 10 mile on a routine method to keep the birds ready to work for you. Exersise them daily birds not in shape get tired and lost. All this would benifit a person in the release business. Sounds like work But not really take the birds to the stor ewith you release them. Take them to the As you are going places. But the reward is birds are better trained less lost birds faster returns and less birds are food for the hawk.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

re lee said:


> I think to that white birds should be trained just as race bird get there training. 1 Train the birds to trap readly. 2 train the birds to exersise readly. 3 train the birds to feeding. 4 Never fly the birds after they have been fed. 5 road train the birds out in the 4 directional training Because you never know where your release may be . Find your local and near churches cemetarys and such Use some of them for release points. Far as hawks Know your area as to when hawk season is . Trained birds will be less often hit by hawks, Because they fly and trap well do not sit there loft. They also notice the hawk faster and react. Even trained birds will at times be hit though. In the sky they have a better chance. Land and trap they have a better chance. Land and sit they get hit and are easy prey. The best birds not trained well get lost. get hit by hawks. and such. Using say a 50 mile circle in the 4 direction setsup a decent release area. Make that 50 air miles. So may very well be 75 driving miles. Release times should allways be at a time the birds can get home befor dark. 50 miles try to give at least 2 to 3 hours Just as a fail safe Birds should be home faster But a fail safe time is needed. The short the distance you can give down to 1 hour befor dark. BAND all your birds. You need somekind of a way to keep good breeding records. a loft inventory. a release inventory Band give you this . Young birds should be loft flying well and ranging befor any road training is done.. Say around 100 days old Then do not rush them train them in steps. Say 1 to 2 miles north then east then south and west working the circle. Then increase to 3 and five. Then 10, 2 times up to 15 miles 2 times Then a 25. They aready for the short releases. Then as you get a release contract Adjust you release to the release point in advance If say its 50 miles You want to take them 1 day the ten agin next day the 25 next the fifty. This would keep your birds from getting lost . If a short notice contract arrives At the fifty mile You can do a 25 To get them redy. The best race birds having to work different directions Get lost if not trained. Going the circle of the 4 directions gets the birds to be thinking birds that get home. You should train the circle at least a 10 mile on a routine method to keep the birds ready to work for you. Exersise them daily birds not in shape get tired and lost. All this would benifit a person in the release business. Sounds like work But not really take the birds to the stor ewith you release them. Take them to the As you are going places. But the reward is birds are better trained less lost birds faster returns and less birds are food for the hawk.


Great info ree-lee, Im starting my road training now so this is going to help me alot...Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dovie said:


> How about you Spirit Wings- how busy are you with the bird releases?
> What type of banding does John do?
> Thanks dovie


Im training right now, but Im the only white release within 70 miles so I think bizz will be good, but this is just a part time thing I will be doing. I would like to supply white birds for the funeral homes also.

John puts a seemless band on his babies, worms and gives them their vax's. this is my fist time getting birds so I don't have anything to compare them to but they seem like nice birds to me and they are on track and easy to train. they love their loft and they come straight home after a few circles. i will be getting more sqeakers this year or next to make up for losses and get new blood in the loft as these are from the same loft...I want to call a man named roger mortveld he has a good rep with the whites...I think john can sell you some nice birds and he is in MD
you can save a bunch if you meet half way or something.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

You can breed your youngbirds this coming year and save money also.. I am giving the other dovey about 40 white 2008 young birds .He will pick them up this week. I will still have select birds That will go into the 2009 breeding program along with bars and checks. I like being able to help a few peole get going. So far I have gave birds to 4 different people this year. I raised 100 whites this year had 16 breeder pair also Gave all the breeders away except a couple of pair. Gave all the last year late hatches away except 3 And Have now given about 70 of the 2008 birds away . Sure I could sell them But its nicer to help when you can And other people can then enjoy there birds As I have over the years. But yes A person needs to locate a person who has birds that they want. And get a good start. Often it costs money I have very little lost birds in training And the birds respond well to training. Only lost 4 birds to hawks in the past 14 months. And that is not bad since hawk season brings alot of coopers in. Next year I can give a few more away But not as many as I will raise less Maybe fifty Keep say 20 to race. There is starting to be enough people with white birds on the site to pull together and help the newcomers get a start.Be it birds for race or release Some of you might think this over and next years there can be several peole will to donate birds To the new people.


----------



## dovie (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow Lee, that is very generous of you! I bet he truly appreciates the great start. What line of birds do you have? I know when I talked with John, he mentioned that he has the type that the used for Walt Disney World[Stitchelbault].
Little by little, I am gathering information. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

i like the Stitchelbaults too and I always hear good things about delbars thought havent any myself .. there are some pairs called "stray white trash" on eggbid now that I heard were good birds that people even used for racing but again I dont know anyone that has them to back that up  heres the links to those http://eggbid.com/listings/index.cfm?category=1132848859


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

No matter the strain of whites When inbred as many have been for color sake only the loose vigar. I have trenton, stichabault. and some sion line In the straight whites. But cross grizzles of other strain lines to keep improving quality.. I have sam lembo stichebaults In bars and checks. And other strain lines That will be used in whites by cross breeding grizzle birds to different lines and back to white to get white agin. BUT also will keep other colors bars and checks Of different lines to fly and keep building the white birds. Do not get stuck on just white colored birds Keep some other colors to add strengh. AS any breed race or show you need to keep up the quality That means breed colors that can help work on any color. So keep project birds to keep your white birds strong. Or soon you just have white birds that need a map to fly around the block and get home. I have janssens. vervoots, deverent, ludo, ect line based birds And have now problem crossing them BUT go grizzle first then on to white. You will see improvement first generation. NOW remember a certion percewnt will be colored and a percent will be all white. The colored birdsRemove those from the white program. Keep the whites and mostly whites. Pair some straight and some back on your grizzle color. to keep building the line. using the colored birds off the grizlee xwhite does not keep you progressing. At first only perhaps for race. Now with other linesyou race as you go. AND have that foundation to work with on your whites. I want to do both race and build a good line of race quality whites. Very few people do this. And many fail be cause they see white seperate from qualty. To maintain any quality in any line color is second. get stuck just on color and as I said in time the color goes down hill in quality. NOT unless you want to buy and buy to get white birds that can fly. Which Is just not that easy to find. It is hard enough finding good birds in any color Which in race birds you see many are blue either bar or check. Because more of that color is kept. White is one of the smallest color classes of race birds kept. So less great birds are out there. Just a little food of thought.


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

re lee,
Just read your post and thanks for the info. I had 2 birds born this year from whites. One is a blue bar and the other I presume is a red grizzle. I had thought that I should not let these birds have babies (the red one is mated to one of my whites), but after reading your post, I'm wondering what exactly I should do with these 2 colored birds as far as breeding?
Thanks!
Nita


----------



## dovie (Oct 1, 2008)

Since most of what Lee posted is "greek" to me, I have a lot ! of learning to do!!!
dovie


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

I follow re lee's training system when I got my birds and it's worked well. I think the combination of this training method and starting with good birds is the trick!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

NitaS said:


> I follow re lee's training system when I got my birds and it's worked well. I think the combination of this training method and starting with good birds is the trick!


Ditto....Re lee is a nice helpful person and his help is really appreciated...


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Could white Tipplers be used for wedding releases?? Or do they lack a homing ability?


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

To those that asked - no, we're not taking our birds with us. I'm having a hard enough time figuring out how to get two dogs, three cats, and a lizard across the country! LOL We'll be selling the birds and the equipment - hopefully all to the same person! 

Regarding the question about Tipplers - I don't know much about them, but unless you can basket them up, drive them 80 miles from home, let them out, and expect them to all make it back before dark, no, they aren't good for releases.  A HUGE part of the 'dove release' business is people who use either untrained birds, or the wrong type of bird - and of course, the animal shelters and newspapers hear about it, and articles regarding 'lost' birds are printed. No one hears about the 1,000's of great releases done every year across the continent - but everyone hears about the bad ones!

The worst one was the idiot who went to a meat market and purchased 80 King Pigeons for a 9/11 memorial release in NJ - and many of the birds ended up crashing into buildings, or flying into the nearby river and drowning. Afterwards, the guy said he figured "a pigeon was a pigeon", and that there shouldn't be any problem with them. duh....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheGame said:


> Could white Tipplers be used for wedding releases?? Or do they lack a homing ability?


No. Tipplers are bred to be released from the loft, fly for hours and then come back home the same way they left. They are not homing pigeons. There is a difference.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Just race /homers should be used for release birds. AND need to be trained as well. Today DOVEY pickup 42 white birds from me today He arrived about 10:30 this morning We boxed the birds had a short visit and he was on his way home with them. Im down to about twenty five white birds now. Have to give 4 more away as A new comer here wants 2 pair. Then I will raise say 40 to 50 more next year.


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Lee, Did you say that Dovey picked up 42 or was that a typo.
Wow if he got 42 he will be very well set up for business. I thought that Dovey was going to get several to start with??? I started out with 4 to get the feel for it back in March, then in May i got 8 more, now I have a total of 12 (no Losses) but my release business is starting to get really well known here and busy. I am trying to source some new strains. The march birds have just started to court each other to breed.
with my low numbers i may have to widowloft if I need a dozen for a release.
I have learnt one thing though: Funerals are the way to go! You get so much more satisfaction when you see the delight on the mourner';s faces as they take flight.
Im doing 3 a week on average and its starting to get busier each day.
I have a registered business which the funeral homes prefer as they can give you a check and you give them a proper invoice which is best for their records too.
I dress up and pack a sample release basket in my car, Business cards, brochures and go and meet the funeral homes here. They are really lovely people.
It takes a few months to get the word out but with each funeral service there are many more NEW people who witness the beauty of the release and tell their friends at work the next day! They all remember the service fondly with the help of our beautiful birds.
Yes the first funeral is upsetting, but if you keep reminding yourself that it' s a natural life occasion and the birds definately give other people lots of pleasure and soothe their pain its easy. I really like to do these services which is funny because I was targeting the wedding market.
I collect nice feathers from the floor each day and have them in a pretty box to hand out in case people dont have flowers to throw onto the grave, they love that.
I did a "Bikie" service the other day which was really "moving" they all revved up their harleys in unison to escort the hearse to the cemetary, they also liked the feathers which i handed out.
Dont be afraid to also approach your local community organisations or government agencies to offer a free dove release for special occasions. This gives you Television and other media publicity for free plus a wider audience.
I also have a banner on my back car window made from stick on letters, plus I made a dove pic on the computer and cut it out and stuck it on. This looks nice too and since im driving all over the place, i get lots of lookers! I can see the reactions on their faces in my rear view mirror! I am making my release business into a full time concern only because I cannot work fulltime due to having MS. I cannot expect a part time employer to let me take off for a dove release twice a day ad hoc, so Im putting 100% into the marketing as much as possible.
Its a wonderful business and i could go on and on about different aspects of this however i have to go and get ready for another service this morning with a 12 dove basket release!, i will start a new thread later on because i need to design the "perfect flock release basket!!"
Good luck everyone, take care and "peace be with you"
Helenx


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

Good to hear from you Helen. I hadn't seen you on much as was concerned maybe you were having health problems. Glad to hear business is doing well for you and seems to fit in with your situation!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

aussiegirl said:


> Hi Lee, Did you say that Dovey picked up 42 or was that a typo.
> Wow if he got 42 he will be very well set up for business. I thought that Dovey was going to get several to start with??? I started out with 4 to get the feel for it back in March, then in May i got 8 more, now I have a total of 12 (no Losses) but my release business is starting to get really well known here and busy. I am trying to source some new strains. The march birds have just started to court each other to breed.
> with my low numbers i may have to widowloft if I need a dozen for a release.
> I have learnt one thing though: Funerals are the way to go! You get so much more satisfaction when you see the delight on the mourner';s faces as they take flight.
> ...


Great to hear you are doing so well helen....I do believe that Re lee gave the 42 to another person that goes by Dovey....thanks for the funeral release tips very helpful...I look forward to seeing the perfect flock release basket...hey that could be another business in itself..


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Yes It was 42 . And it was dovey not dovie. And good to hear things are going well for you. Dovie at the time had not made his mind up on getting the birds and such. And the other Dovey had a few birds And was willing to drive 5 hours one way to pick these birds up. I was glad to be able to give him the birds.


----------



## dovie (Oct 1, 2008)

re lee said:


> Yes It was 42 . And it was dovey not dovie. And good to hear things are going well for you. Dovie at the time had not made his mind up on getting the birds and such. And the other Dovey had a few birds And was willing to drive 5 hours one way to pick these birds up. I was glad to be able to give him the birds.



Well this dovie is a gal ........ lol.................


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dovie said:


> Well this dovie is a gal ........ lol.................


ok there are to many dovies going around!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

dovie said:


> Well this dovie is a gal ........ lol.................


I did not know. My grandmother was named Dovey. And she had no middle name. she was cherokee. So now I know You are a she not a he. Will not make the mistake agin.


----------



## dovie (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh, I've been called worse............................


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

after seeing how many are out there starting the bizz how many you gonna start with Dovie hehe if I was you I would do like spirit wings and start with youngbirds ,it gives you more space for your birds and you dont have to worry about prisoner birds


----------



## dovie (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes, I could do that. But I am also thinking of getting a pair- starting slowly and having them multiply. That way, I can learn as I go, and see if I like this.When I started with chickens, I had three. I quickly decided I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeee them and soon there were more.
I don't want to get overwhelmed in th e beginning with too many birds.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

well dovie I started with 5 pair of white pigeons to breed from and it was a great start but now looking back I wish I would have went the route of just buying youngbirds ,6 would have been a great start because you gotta figure in the factor of losses on that first time you let them out which may mean you will lose about 2 birds so if you started with youngbirds you would have 4 left to start your flock with hopefully more .. but just so you know its easier to train your first team when you have more then two birds and end up with something that hangs around, you know the safety in numbers thingy .. but from there you will have something to have your foundation birds to begin with and to add to if you pursue the rest of being in the biz of a dove release ... but the idea here is you can let them all out and not worry about losing any birds plus only have a need for one loft where you split it in two for male an females in the off season and not need an extra loft for your prisoners .. if it wasnt the fact of rising feed cost I would say having prisoners is wouldnt be a problem but you are better off just having all your birds in one loft and being able to be a part of the flying team .. just something to think about


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Young birds is the way to go. I started in March with six, lost three replaced them then bought six more three at a time. now I have nine with two becoming a couple and had two babies and sitting on two more eggs now. This site is great for information but you will still make mistakes and lose birds to mother nature. I put plastic bands with numbers to tell my birds apart and keep up with cocks and hens. young birds help you keep them all in one loft. Training is my only problem because as I get new birds ready for training I start over with all my birds. The experience birds help the new ones. My releases have only got to ten miles then had to start over because of the last three birds I got. I have white birds because they are beautiful. I train them to keep losses at a min, but you will lose birds. If you cannot handle that do not get them. Train them well and follow three rules for release

1 Only release in daylight with enough time to fly home.
2 Cancel any release and refund money with bad weather or Hawks flying.
3 The Birds always come, first do not release outside their trained area.

I will not do any releases this year because I am learning my birds and building my numbers. Problem with young birds is with six birds I had five cocks and one hen which is why I bought three more young birds.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Starting with a small number of young birds You have to figure ,1 how many will be cocks how many will be hens. 2 If you train them out road train them and you have say just 6 How many could get lost. Even perhaps say all the hens get lost Then no breeders left. Sure prisoners need locked down. BUT the breed 1 pair six young birds 2 pair 12 young birds. Feed for say 4 pair is not much a month. And with 4 pair figure 24 young birds Not bad. So its good either way. Old bird prisoners or young birds Choice is there to be made.


----------



## Dovey (Sep 2, 2008)

*Dovey here!*

I"m very fortunate to have received the birds I did from r e lee. I'm very humbled by his generosity and his willingness to help another person who loves white doves. He has a great looking loft and beautiful birds. I received a lot of valued information from him. I wish my time with him would have been longer but I faced a five hour home. It turned out to be 7 hours because of a major traffic jam due to clean up on a 16-vehicle pile up on the interstate not far from where I live. 

I did make it home in time to get the birds settled into the loft, fed and watered. They are doing great!

Thanks r e lee. I will be in touch.


----------



## dovie (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Dovey !
dovie here [ a gal  ] !!!


sorry, couldn't resist 
Please update us all how you do with Lee's birds. Even with the drive, he has given you quite a gift !

patty


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Dovey said:


> I"m very fortunate to have received the birds I did from r e lee. I'm very humbled by his generosity and his willingness to help another person who loves white doves. He has a great looking loft and beautiful birds. I received a lot of valued information from him. I wish my time with him would have been longer but I faced a five hour home. It turned out to be 7 hours because of a major traffic jam due to clean up on a 16-vehicle pile up on the interstate not far from where I live.
> 
> I did make it home in time to get the birds settled into the loft, fed and watered. They are doing great!
> 
> Thanks r e lee. I will be in touch.


Glad you like the birds, and Was glad to let you have them. Hope you and your wife enjoy the pigeons for sometime And glad to have met you.


----------



## dovie (Oct 1, 2008)

I have taken the jump and bought 2 pairs of Sticklebauts from a seller on eggbid.He seems to have very nice feedback so I am hoping to get some nice birds. I have a temporary place to put them , but am still researching lofts. It is all so exciting !!! : )
dovie


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Glad you found some birds THERE is on pigeon auctions.com A good buy on a 12 bird kit. These a bred down from morvidts white Bid now is I think just 50 dollars. Plus some delbar whites Bid is around a 100.


----------



## dovie (Oct 1, 2008)

Aha ! I never knew that site existed !
dovie


----------



## dovie (Oct 1, 2008)

They came !! I wasn't expecting them until tommorrow. Stan Ryan of NY sent 2 mated pairs. Yippee! 
I have them in a crate for the moment as I have to leave for work soon. They look very healthy. 
Oddest thing too- I ran into a Sticklebaut breeder as I was leaving the post office. I got his email addy. He said I could come out and see his loft! Double yippee !!!!!
dovie


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

hey Dovie,
I have some birds from Stan from a while back and they are great birds I sure they will do you proud


----------



## SODOVESFORLOVE (Sep 21, 2007)

I was able to meet Stan Ryan at the PA show a few years back and have kept in contact with him over the years who is a good person. He also has the solid white stitchelbaults that were from Florida and purchased them from a guy in Maryland named Skip who was lucky enough to visit the lofts at walt disney world and get a few pairs. I currently have 2 cock birds with the walt disney band on them.

My breeders are my flyers for my wedding release business. So that should tell you that my strain is reliable and they come home.


----------



## dovie (Oct 1, 2008)

SODOVESFORLOVE said:


> I was able to meet Stan Ryan at the PA show a few years back and have kept in contact with him over the years who is a good person. He also has the solid white stitchelbaults that were from Florida and purchased them from a guy in Maryland named Skip who was lucky enough to visit the lofts at walt disney world and get a few pairs. I currently have 2 cock birds with the walt disney band on them.
> 
> My breeders are my flyers for my wedding release business. So that should tell you that my strain is reliable and they come home.


Actually, the guy I met at the PO knows you too. His name is Greg and lives close to here.: )


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

hey SODOVESFORLOVE are you saying that you fly the birds that you have with the walt disney bands on them too ?? how old are those disney banded birds that you have now, I mean whats their band year just curious  I kinna wish I had some birds with the disney bands on them too just because I have always been a disney fan lol sounds funny but what can I say


----------



## octavio3151992 (Nov 13, 2008)

*yeah, im having the same problem*

I am also trying to start the same kind of business, and i need all the help i can get. help like: what the best white homing pigeon breed, info on breeders, etc. If you can help me on this, i would be so thankfull!


----------



## dovie (Oct 1, 2008)

It has been a while since I have posted. Time sure flies! I have built a small aviary structure for the 2 pair with nest boxes. One pair has been sitting a lot in the box and on top of it. It may be that they are thinking about nesting. Where would I purchase bands for any babies they would have? The bands on them now are green and AU? AS I remember.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dovie said:


> It has been a while since I have posted. Time sure flies! I have built a small aviary structure for the 2 pair with nest boxes. One pair has been sitting a lot in the box and on top of it. It may be that they are thinking about nesting. Where would I purchase bands for any babies they would have? The bands on them now are green and AU? AS I remember.


you can puchase bands from pigeon supply sites and N P A, (national pigeon assoc.) I would order ones with your name and phone # on the band. This time of year is a little cold for hatching babies....may want to replace the two eggs with dummy eggs and wait till early spring, training in late spring, early summer...It got too hot for me in aug/sep...just an idea for you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

most pigeon supply places as spirit has said carry the seamless bands for homers, most people use either IF or AU for homers 
http://www.globalpigeon.com/
http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/
http://www.siegelpigeons.com/index.html
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/
http://www.vitakingproducts.com/storefronta.htm
http://www.jedds.com/StoreFront.bok


----------

